# Now that I feel like a good FurMommi......



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Now that she actually ate(even if it WAS just 3 little bites) I feel like a good FurMommi...so I shall introduce someone to ya'll!:biggrin:

This is Miss Dixi. She came to our family as of Sunday....SAD circumstances...she was the woman that I met late mom's dog...she couldn't and didnt want to have to deal with her any more so was either re-homing her this past weekend or taking her to the pound on Monday!!:frown:

She is THE sweetest, most cuddly dog Ive ever had contact with!! She is Mommi's girl that is for sure...and that is EXACTLY what I wanted!!:thumb:

She is 3.5 years old, and is a Miniature Dachshund!! I dont have any more pictures for now, Im lazy...and too much in love to get her off my lap!LOL

Brody is pretty much in love with her...all he wants to do is sniff her and cuddle....Leo couldnt care less...and Rhett, well Rhett thinks its cool to have someone to follow Mommi around with!!LOL

And Ive got to say....NATALIE!!! She ate 4 whole bites of chicken(one while I was writing this)!!:dance: She ran away from the bone when it was the only thing on the plate....but YAY she ate...even just a tiny amount!!:dance: But I think it helped that we had chicken tonight...as the lady said that her son use to share his chicken with her...so tonight I think the smells clicked!!:thumb:





























Oh...and YES she now needs her own collar...as she is wearing Brody's older one!LOL (she only had a harness no collar.)


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

OH Abi, I am SOOOOOO happy for both of you! You look SO Happy-like that smile is going to wrap all the way around your face <LOL> . Why not "Atlanta", you've got Rhett & Scarlett, Atl just seeems like the next progresion <VBG> What the heck, I'm just a biased Georgian> Love her MUCH!!!!! Like I have to tell you that.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Aww she is so beautiful! Getting a big full fur household now!! Glad Miss Dixi has found such a loving home :biggrin:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I can't see the photos - is it just me??

Of course I am partial to dachshunds - good for you, and happy for her! They are such sweethearts.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Oh she's adorable! 

She's one lucky dog to be found by you!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

DoglovingSenior said:


> OH Abi, I am SOOOOOO happy for both of you! You look SO Happy-like that smile is going to wrap all the way around your face <LOL> . Why not "Atlanta", you've got Rhett & Scarlett, Atl just seeems like the next progresion <VBG> What the heck, I'm just a biased Georgian> Love her MUCH!!!!! Like I have to tell you that.


Thank you!!:biggrin: Yes I definitely am one proud Momma!!LOL I had my REAL smile going on in that picture...and I didnt even notice it till I saw the picture later on!LOL

and well her name was Roxy...which doesnt work cause that is Brody's sister's name(Roxie)...and Im not going to deal with the whole double Roxy thing!LOL So......I looked down, called out Dixi...and she came running over!!



hmbutler said:


> Aww she is so beautiful! Getting a big full fur household now!! Glad Miss Dixi has found such a loving home :biggrin:


Thank you Hayley!!:biggrin1: Yes, we are pretty much full...for now...for this house!LOL (WE have companions, and our companions have companions!LOL:lol



xellil said:


> I can't see the photos - is it just me??
> 
> Of course I am partial to dachshunds - good for you, and happy for her! They are such sweethearts.


Hmmm  Can you not see photobucket photos??

and thank you!:biggrin: She is a TOTAL sweetheart....and MAN such a cuddlier, just what I wanted!! 



schtuffy said:


> Oh she's adorable!
> 
> She's one lucky dog to be found by you!


THANK YOU!!!!:biggrin: I like to think that she would also feel blessed, as we are blessed to have her in our lives!:biggrin:


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

She is soooo cute! I'm glad you finally found a rescue dog!!!  Is she already housetrained?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Caty M said:


> She is soooo cute! I'm glad you finally found a rescue dog!!!  Is she already housetrained?


THANK YOU!!:hug:

Yes she is TOTALLY house broke, both to go outside and also on a potty pad!:thumb:


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

Already told you but.. YAYYYY!!!  I'm so glad you were able to help her and she is just too darn cute. Very sweet little face. Now when your lazy spell is over I want group pics!!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What a little doll!!! She is so cute! I might have missed it, but how old is she? She sure is lucky to have found you! Congrats! :0)


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Rodeo said:


> Already told you but.. YAYYYY!!!  I'm so glad you were able to help her and she is just too darn cute. Very sweet little face. Now when your lazy spell is over I want group pics!!!


THANK YOU!!!!!:biggrin:

And hahahaha, group shot....well that might be stretching it!!LOL. I have one group shot of the boys and I, and it's like 3 months old, and took us 40 pictures to get one decent one!LOL. But I shall work on it!!:thumb:



luvMyBRT said:


> What a little doll!!! She is so cute! I might have missed it, but how old is she? She sure is lucky to have found you! Congrats! :0)


THANK YOU!!!!:happy: she is 3 and 1/2...but acts 6 months and 10 years all wrapped into one happy, yet very lady like and mature package!!LOL. And thank you again!!:smile: I feel so very blessed to have found her!!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Abi she's a doll!! glad you got her instead of going to the pound!!! :becky:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Tobi said:


> Abi she's a doll!! glad you got her instead of going to the pound!!! :becky:


Thank you!!!:biggrin: kinda funny thing is, if she HAD gone to the pound we would have seen her! As I had an alert coming to me anytime a Doxie is in a shelter near by....but at that point I'm sure she would have been sooo scared timid and heartbroken there is no way she would have worked for our family...as she is already mild to the point of almost timid...but she doesn't let the boys run over her at all!!:biggrin: :thumb:


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

So happy for you guys!!! Glad you got the little lap dog you were aching for... and glad that Miss Dixi is safe in a forever home!!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

You sure do have a magnet for the cutest dogs. Now I want two of your dogs. She's sooooooo cute. How could someone not want to deal with THAT? C'mon! You can't have a totally bad day with her around. You could have the world kick you around all day long but you get home and that little cutie is sitting there waiting for you? YOUR BAD DAY JUST VANISHED!

So happy for you. She's a total doll face.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Yay! Glad to hear that she's doing better and eating at least something :thumb:

She's such a little doll...and you're an angel for taking her in!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh Abi, she is adorable!
I am so happy for you!


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Congrats on your new little cuddle-bug! She's adorable!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

One of my favorite breeds!! Congrats on your new family member. She is ADORABLE! Big smooches from me and my gang.:smile:


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

She is uber cute!!
Congrats on your new addition and kudos to you for taking her in.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Julie said:


> So happy for you guys!!! Glad you got the little lap dog you were aching for... and glad that Miss Dixi is safe in a forever home!!


Thank you!! :-D Yes she is EXACTLY what I was wanting!! She is so funny too...as I get up and get dressed, she cuddles into her blanket...then I come into the living room, and she grabs her blanket and hops up and down on the bed till I grab it, then she pushes her way thru the boys and comes to my corner of the couch and cuddles into her blanket watching me till I sit down!:biggrin:



SerenityFL said:


> You sure do have a magnet for the cutest dogs. Now I want two of your dogs. She's sooooooo cute. How could someone not want to deal with THAT? C'mon! You can't have a totally bad day with her around. You could have the world kick you around all day long but you get home and that little cutie is sitting there waiting for you? YOUR BAD DAY JUST VANISHED!
> 
> So happy for you. She's a total doll face.


AHH...THANK YOU!!!:happy: And yes, with the 4 of the pup-pups and now having a small cuddlier there is no way my day is going to stay bad past coming home!:biggrin1:
and who else do you want?LOL



DaneMama said:


> Yay! Glad to hear that she's doing better and eating at least something
> 
> She's such a little doll...and you're an angel for taking her in!


Thank you Natalie!:happy: I was SOOO pleased by her eating....now we will just try for more and more!!:thumb:



Janet At Nutro said:


> Oh Abi, she is adorable!
> I am so happy for you!





IslandPaws4Raw said:


> Congrats on your new little cuddle-bug! She's adorable!





Donna Little said:


> One of my favorite breeds!! Congrats on your new family member. She is ADORABLE! Big smooches from me and my gang.





Ivy said:


> She is uber cute!!
> Congrats on your new addition and kudos to you for taking her in.


Thank you all!!:hug:
There was just no way that I could KEEP from taking her....I mean she is already quiet and shaken...I cant even imagine how broken she would have been had she had to go to the pound!!:frown: But hey, that is behind us....and now we have each other!!:thumb:


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

OMG she is so adorable! Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Abi, I don't know how I've missed this...what a doll baby. I bet you're just lovin her to pieces and Brody has a live in girlfriend:wink:. You're such a wonderful furmommy giving her a home when she needed and couldn't ask for a better one. Will enjoy seeing more pics of Dixi.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I just love them weiner dogs, so precious! thanks for saving her.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

How could anyone even contemplate dropping that little thing off at the pound? I seriously wonder about (most of) the human race sometimes. Congratulations, she is gorgeous, you will be the best thing that's ever happened to her.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Sorry I'm late to this thread (darn school keeping me busy!). She is precious!! I'm so glad you got that little girl to be your lap dog! Now you get to have one to dress up! 

I think we need more pictures of the little darling.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I guess I can't see your photos. Could you upload just one as a thumbnail??


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Thank you all 



xellil said:


> I guess I can't see your photos. Could you upload just one as a thumbnail??


Yes I will as soon as I get on my computer!:biggrin:


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Congratulations! She is absolutely adorable! I think Aussies, Border Collies and Weenies all have the same smile... they make it so clear when they are happy! Tiffa has FINALLY mastered the potty pad. I have one in every room for her and every time I see a new pee spot we have a routine of high praise that she knows is just for her and for what she did on the potty pad.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

xellil said:


> I guess I can't see your photos. Could you upload just one as a thumbnail??


Ok, lets see if these will work for you!:smile:
























mischiefgrrl said:


> Congratulations! She is absolutely adorable! I think Aussies, Border Collies and Weenies all have the same smile... they make it so clear when they are happy! Tiffa has FINALLY mastered the potty pad. I have one in every room for her and every time I see a new pee spot we have a routine of high praise that she knows is just for her and for what she did on the potty pad.


THANK YOU!:biggrin: Yes I agree!!:thumb: She nearly has the EXACT same smile as Leo and Rhett both!:happy:

And hehe...see Brody was potty pad trained till we moved into this house....now he watches Dixi like..."Mommi, thats not fare! I dont want to have to go out in the 50* weather to go pee when she doesnt have to!!"LOL


----------

